# Lenox MA gets a new Chief



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

LENOX -- Two men, both reluctant to take center stage, were honored by the town yesterday for their commitment to public safety.

Stephen O'Brien, 34, was sworn in as full-time chief of the Lenox Police Department by Southern Berkshire Clerk-Magistrate Thomas Bartini and his chief's badge was presented to him by his father, Richard O'Brien.

Former Lenox Police Chief Timothy Face, who retired yesterday, was honored for his 25 years of service to the town by Selectmen Chairman


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

34 years old and Chief... Not bad.


----------

